# Paleo bacon



## smokin peachey (Jul 22, 2017)

Does anyone have a good bacon recipe for someone on a paleo diet?


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 22, 2017)

Watching.    Sorry I couldnt help.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 23, 2017)

Isn't there an 85 / 15 rule where you can have non-paleo meals 3 times a week or something?

Since there's no additional salt or refined sugar in the diet that I'm aware of, it's pretty much impossible to make bacon.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 23, 2017)

If my wife eats anything nonpaleo she gets sick. She has been able to eat uncured bacon. I'm just trying to figure out how it's made.


----------



## donr (Jul 24, 2017)

Uncured bacon is cured.  There is just some odd FDA legal reason they can (have to) call it uncured.

Most use concentrated celery juice powder, which contains both nitrites and nitrates.  

The Sausage Maker is the only place I have seen that sells celery juice powder that has instructions for curing shown on the website.

I'm not sure what you would use for the sugar.  Other than that it should be like making normal bacon.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 24, 2017)

Uncured bacon does not taste like bacon. "Naturally" cured bacon is stil cured as others have said. And it's a scam if you ask me. And probably has more non-paleo ingredients than a bacon you would make at home.

Is salt paleo? How about salpeter (mined)? If they are you can mix your own cure...


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 25, 2017)

donr said:


> Uncured bacon is cured.  There is just some odd FDA legal reason they can (have to) call it uncured.
> 
> Most use concentrated celery juice powder, which contains both nitrites and nitrates.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 25, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Uncured bacon does not taste like bacon. "Naturally" cured bacon is stil cured as others have said. And it's a scam if you ask me. And probably has more non-paleo ingredients than a bacon you would make at home.
> 
> Is salt paleo? How about salpeter (mined)? If they are you can mix your own cure...



I am trying to convince my wife it's a scam but that's hard to do when all she can think about is……if I eat this will it make me sick.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 25, 2017)

I Googled " what does a Paleo diet consist of? " I reviewed a random selection and all included Bacon and Ham as an option but suggest that  it be cured with Sea or Mined Salt, and a Veg based Nitrate/Nitrite and No Sugar. There is no rule that says Bacon must have Sugar, so skip it. I suggest buying the Celery Powder from Sausage Maker and following their directions for use. Using Salt at 2% is not so strong that it has to be balanced with sugar...JJ

" Uncured " is the only official FDA/USDA designation for Bacon, Ham, Dogs, Etc, that are cured with a Celery derivative to provide the cure instead of added Nitrate/Nitrites. The term " Uncured Bacon " is the description that can describe the bacon other than smoke flavor, Hickory Smoked, or flavor like Maple Bacon.

" Naturally Cured " actually Natural anything, while often used as a Marketing and Advertising Keywords that make you Think it is better for you, are under review. These terms are currently *allowed* by the FDA with the following conditions but not acceptable as an official name on products...The FDA has considered the term “natural” to mean that nothing artificial or synthetic  (including all color additives regardless of source) has been included in, or has been added to, a food that would not normally be expected to be in that food. 

More info on " Natural "...https://www.fda.gov/Food/GuidanceRe...ryInformation/LabelingNutrition/ucm456090.htm


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 25, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I Googled " what does a Paleo diet consist of? " I reviewed a random selection and all included Bacon and Ham as an option but suggest that  it be cured with Sea or Mined Salt, and a Veg based Nitrate/Nitrite and No Sugar. There is no rule that says Bacon must have Sugar, so skip it. I suggest buying the Celery Powder from Sausage Maker and following their directions for use. Using Salt at 2% is not so strong that it has to be balanced with sugar...JJ
> 
> " Uncured " is the only official FDA/USDA designation for Bacon, Ham, Dogs, Etc, that are cured with a Celery derivative to provide the cure instead of added Nitrate/Nitrites. The term " Uncured Bacon " is the description that can describe the bacon other than smoke flavor, Hickory Smoked, or flavor like Maple Bacon.
> 
> ...



Thank you JJ for the info. I am planning on ordering some celery powder from sausage maker and giving it a try. I think I might try using some pure maple syrup instead of sugar.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 30, 2017)

Celery powder is ordered. 
Does anyone have a recipe for using celery powder as a cure on bacon?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 31, 2017)

That is pretty much a follow manufacturers directions. Cure #1 is a consistent 6.25% nitrite. Celery contains NitrAte that has to be pre-reduced, often by bacteria culture, to nitrite. The amount can vary source to source so the manufacturer will determine amount you need through testing. I have yet to see any source say, " Always add celery powder at Xgrams per pound meat."...JJ


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 2, 2017)

I finally got around to trying to make some bacon using celery powder. I am not sure witch smells worse celery powder or coconut sugar.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 10, 2017)

I rinse the belly off tonight and did a test fry. It wasn’t to bad and my wife liked it. Tomorrow I will hit it with some smoke and then slice it.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 10, 2017)

Nice .    I didn't see this post.   Did it taste cured?


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 10, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Nice .    I didn't see this post.   Did it taste cured?



It did taste cured and smelled like bacon.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 10, 2017)

That's great.   Don't think anyone here tried this before.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 10, 2017)

c farmer said:


> That's great.   Don't think anyone here tried this before.



The celery powder “cure” method is actually very easy.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 11, 2017)

I’m using some apple and hickory for smoke.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 11, 2017)

That's looking good.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 12, 2017)

c farmer said:


> That's looking good.



Thanks Adam. I sliced some up this morning. My wife wants more.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 12, 2017)

Sliced and sealed.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 12, 2017)

Thats a good looking belly Peachey.  Where did you get it?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 12, 2017)

Great job!


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 13, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Thats a good looking belly Peachey.  Where did you get it?



I picked it up at Sams club.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 13, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Great job!
> View attachment 344174



Thank you.


----------



## tropics (Nov 13, 2017)

Nice job on the Bacon!! my Sams club doesn't carry Bellies
Richie


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 13, 2017)

tropics said:


> Nice job on the Bacon!! my Sams club doesn't carry Bellies
> Richie



Thank you. Our Sams usually didn’t carry them either but had them the last time I was in do I picked some up.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 13, 2017)

Dang Peachy this started back in July don't know how I missed it. But glad to see you found something that works. That's the way this forum goes you need help and if there is any kind of answer out there somebody well reply with it or at least put you on track where to find an answer.

Heck that would work with taters and eggs don't need Adam's ham. :rolleyes:

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 13, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> Dang Peachy this started back in July don't know how I missed it. But glad to see you found something that works. That's the way this forum goes you need help and if there is any kind of answer out there somebody well reply with it or at least put you on track where to find an answer.
> 
> Heck that would work with taters and eggs don't need Adam's ham. :rolleyes:
> 
> Warren



But my wife doesn’t seem to want to share her bacon with me. 

I am going to try to do some bacon for the rest of us this weekend.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 13, 2017)

Here is the recipe I used

4lb pork belly 
35g coarse sea salt
24g coconut sugar 
0.4oz celery powder 

Rubbed into the belly then put the belly in a gallon zip lock bag then into the refrigerator for a week I flipped the belly daily. Rinsed belly and did a fry test to check flavor. Then let sit overnight in refrigerator uncovered to dry. Smoked it at 200 until the IT temp reached 150


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 14, 2017)

So you'll just have to make twice as much next time and tell her you have to help eat it before it goes bad. Ha

Warren


----------



## lwestby (Nov 14, 2017)

Cough, cough. . . . inherhead. . . . . cough, cough.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 14, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> So you'll just have to make twice as much next time and tell her you have to help eat it before it goes bad. Ha
> 
> Warren



Good idea.


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 14, 2017)

I had to look up what a “Paleo Diet” is.
I hope she gets over it...


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 14, 2017)

How long was the cure time??


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 14, 2017)

c farmer said:


> How long was the cure time??



7 Days


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 14, 2017)

smokeymose said:


> I had to look up what a “Paleo Diet” is.
> I hope she gets over it...



I hope she gets better also. I haven’t heard “can we just go out for dinner” in quite awhile.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2017)

That looks Great cured with Celery Powder!!:)
Looks just like any other Bacon. Glad the wife likes it !!!
I "Like" it.

IMO, There is no such thing as "Uncured" Bacon. If it's not cured it would be Smoked Pork Belly, and would be a different color than what you got from the Celery Powder.

Bear


----------



## bena (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks for sharing!  nice work- looks great!



smokin peachey said:


> Here is the recipe I used
> 
> 4lb pork belly
> 35g coarse sea salt
> ...


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 16, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> That looks Great cured with Celery Powder!!:)
> Looks just like any other Bacon. Glad the wife likes it !!!
> I "Like" it.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 16, 2017)

bena said:


> Thanks for sharing!  nice work- looks great!



Thanks Bena.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 16, 2017)

So if the method of using celery powder ultimately converts the Nitrate into Nitrite, how is that any different than using cure #1 which is nitrite and salt filler?  Nitrite is nitrite from a chemical formula point of view. The final target ratio of Nitrite (regardless of source) would be the same either way.  And it is a naturally occurring compound.   The difference appears to be do you start with cure #1 or make your own cure #1 (without the salt) by going the celery powder route?

I'm in the camp that "uncurred" is just fancy way to charge more for a product that appears to be something it really is not.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 17, 2017)

I totally agree “uncurred” is a word that just makes it cost more.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 17, 2017)

So is it more healthy for all of us??
Sure looks good and I can't see any difference then regular cured bacon in color and you said taste was great.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 17, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> So is it more healthy for all of us??
> Sure looks good and I can't see any difference then regular cured bacon in color and you said taste was great.
> 
> Warren



I don’t think I’m qualified to say whether or not it is healthier or not. It is pretty tasty!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 18, 2017)

This is a pretty good video that explains the cured-uncured labeling.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 18, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> This is a pretty good video that explains the cured-uncured labeling.




Very informative video. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 19, 2017)

Nice video thanks for sharing.

Warren


----------



## zeekm (Nov 20, 2017)

We are Paleo and raise our own Pork and Beef.  We do a dry cure and it is very good and we never use any store bought curing salt, we never use anything but salt, just salt! Some will say that you will die if you do not use proper curing salt if I do I will let you know. 

We are currently making bacon like this: mix 50% salt and 50% sugar, rub on the belly and let it sit for 24 hours, of course, this is in a bin or meat lug.  Drain the juices, make more mix and rub it in, 24 hours later drain, then mix, rub, drain....do that until no more liquid pools in the bottom of your container.  

Smoke to your liking, freeze or refrigerate, cook and eat.

Currently, I am trying to figure out how to smoke it this time because last time the smoke flavor was not that strong.  

Last time we had to soak the bacon in water for about 2 hours so it wasn't too salty.

Hope this helps.
Zeek


----------



## grandpax4 (Dec 2, 2017)

smokin peachey said:


> Does anyone have a good bacon recipe for someone on a paleo diet?



I bought four pre trimmed pork belly pieces from my grocer, about 4 pounds each. Rub was cumin, salt, garlic powder, paprika and pepper. Coated all sides then wrapped and put in refrigerator over night. Smoked 235 or so until they reached about 165 to 170. Double wrapped in heavy foil and left on cooker until hit approx 195. Wrapped in towels and placed in a cooler for a few hours. The put each in a vacuum seal bag and in fridge over night. I sliced them with an electric knife the next morning and sealed in vacuum bag about 1 pound of sliced per bag. Dated and froze. It is delicious. The fat that comes off of it is crystal clear very clean.


----------



## grandpax4 (Dec 2, 2017)

smokin peachey said:


> If my wife eats anything nonpaleo she gets sick. She has been able to eat uncured bacon. I'm just trying to figure out how it's made.


I eat Paleo as well


----------



## grandpax4 (Dec 2, 2017)

grandpax4 said:


> I eat Paleo as well


Another photo. I deleted the ones of the smoked belly and after I sliced it


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 2, 2017)

grandpax4 said:


> View attachment 346315
> 
> Another photo. I deleted the ones of the smoked belly and after I sliced it




Looks good.


----------



## lovethemeats (Dec 8, 2017)

Damn that looks so good. I'd love to eat some of that.


----------



## grandpax4 (Dec 11, 2017)

I have 6 pounds in vacuum packs and in the freezer


----------

